# General > Book & Author Requests >  Daniel Dofoe: Moll Flanders + Robinson Crusoe

## shahab_1981

Hi!

Does everybody have the text of Daniel Dofoe's Moll Flanders and Robinson Crusoe? Please send me if yes!

Thank you
Shahab

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/defoe/crusoe/

----------


## shahab_1981

Thank you so much ... And is the text of Moll Flanders available anywhere?

Regards, 
Shahab

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: shahab_1981 on 2002-03-18 01:31 ]</font>

----------


## Admin

http://www.online-literature.com/defoe/moll_flanders/

----------

